# Jump Rope Dog (Non GSD)



## chadmonger (Jul 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/T7fzQehxz_Q


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I caught that on the news this am, I don't think I could jump as good as that dog!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

duuude!!! that's awesome. i can't even do doubles...fun times  thanks for sharing!


----------

